# Wife's away



## ab canuck (May 26, 2017)

Well the wife and her girlfriend went away for a few days to go visit some old friends...... 













20170526_221853.jpg



__ ab canuck
__ May 26, 2017






1.5# Elk burger

Ring of our pork venison Andouille

Ring of our pork venison Italian 

Bag of shredded cheese and bacon. 

and a container of whole dates, 

 Looks like a bit of work in the morning before the trip to town.....


----------



## noboundaries (May 27, 2017)

Smart kid!  Looking forward to the build!


----------



## crazymoon (May 27, 2017)

ABC, Sounds like some delicious fatties coming up !


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 27, 2017)

Bring on the meat bacon thing!


----------



## SmokinAl (May 27, 2017)

Yea, sounds delicious!

Al


----------



## crankybuzzard (May 27, 2017)

Oh yeah, this is going to be good!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 27, 2017)

Yeah those be good.


----------



## ab canuck (May 27, 2017)

So we went to our granddaughter's bday party, it took longer than expected and maybe had a few bevies.... SO it's a late dinner tonight. But the prep was done and a few extra pics on assembling the Meat Candy. 

 We did a spin on a Jambalaya fatty,  We used a leftover Dominican rice dish " Moro de Habichuelas" Rice and Piegon peas with herbs/ spices. 













20170527_134516.jpg



__ ab canuck
__ May 27, 2017


















20170527_134519.jpg



__ ab canuck
__ May 27, 2017






  The Meat Candy, I use whole dates slice on 1 side and remove the pits













20170527_192529.jpg



__ ab canuck
__ May 27, 2017






Then stuff them plump with our Italian sausage like they were just picked....













20170527_205739.jpg



__ ab canuck
__ May 27, 2017






Then wrap in half slices of bacon and pin with toothpick. 













20170527_210642.jpg



__ ab canuck
__ May 27, 2017






 Finished pics tomorrow....


----------



## tardissmoker (May 27, 2017)

Nooooooo!!! We gotta wait? That's just cruel and unusual punishment. I need another CR!!


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 28, 2017)

Don't know how I missed this yesterday Charlie.  That fattie is looking good and once again I'm watching every move you make with those dates.

Gary


----------



## ab canuck (May 29, 2017)

Before and after.......

l here you go, 40 [email protected] 225 on the pellet pooper and OMG.....they r yummy...













20170528_203910.jpg



__ ab canuck
__ May 29, 2017


















20170528_204907.jpg



__ ab canuck
__ May 29, 2017





  













20170528_214753.jpg



__ ab canuck
__ May 29, 2017






Finally........













20170528_224650.jpg



__ ab canuck
__ May 29, 2017






 Well it turned out to be our better smokes....... I guess the intake of Beer helps........


----------



## b-one (May 29, 2017)

Nice looking smoke!


----------



## tardissmoker (May 29, 2017)

Nice!! Especially the dates, that's a new one for me and will be tried shortly. Points.


----------



## griz400 (May 30, 2017)

AB Canuck said:


> Before and after.......
> 
> l here you go, 40 [email protected] 225 on the pellet pooper and OMG.....they r yummy...
> 
> ...





AB Canuck said:


> Before and after.......
> 
> l here you go, 40 [email protected] 225 on the pellet pooper and OMG.....they r yummy...
> 
> ...


----------



## crankybuzzard (May 30, 2017)

All of that turned out looking good!

Point for sure!


----------



## ab canuck (May 30, 2017)

Thx guys, The wife got back last night in time to sample 2 dates and a half slice of the fattie that the boy offered... lol I wasn't sure he was going to share....


----------



## tardissmoker (May 30, 2017)

AB Canuck said:


> Thx guys, The wife got back last night in time to sample 2 dates and a half slice of the fattie that the boy offered... lol I wasn't sure he was going to share....



Smart kid! He knows how to get great food again! [emoji]128540[/emoji]


----------



## disco (Jun 4, 2017)

Great meal! Points for the date innovation.

Disco


----------



## tallbm (Jun 4, 2017)

Great lookin cook!


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 5, 2017)

Okay, my wife's getting ready to leave on a business trip.  Because of this thread, meat candy is on the menu while she's gone.  She wasn't interested in trying them and I'm salivating all over myself. 

I know it is after date season here in Cali, but hopefully I can find some medjool dates at one of my shopping haunts. If so, meat candy will be smoked soon!  Thanks ABC!


----------



## tallbm (Jun 5, 2017)

Noboundaries said:


> Okay, my wife's getting ready to leave on a business trip.  Because of this thread, meat candy is on the menu while she's gone.  She wasn't interested in trying them and I'm salivating all over myself.
> 
> I know it is after date season here in Cali, but hopefully I can find some medjool dates at one of my shopping haunts. If so, meat candy will be smoked soon!  Thanks ABC!


Well I believe Figs are just in season so if you can't find Dates I wonder if Figs will work for u :)

Best of luck :)


----------



## ab canuck (Jun 5, 2017)

That would be good as well, I have gotten people to try this at home that don't like dates,I just tell them to try it and then tell them the ingredients after. The wife being one of them.... lol She still doesn't care for dates but when meat candy is mentioned she is all over it. 

 Good luck, I am pretty sure you guys will enjoy them.


----------

